

U.S. publishers’ revenue from ebooks roughly flat in 2013, but unit sales rose - Shivetya
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/26/the-size-of-the-u-s-ebook-market-in-2013-chart/

======
Turing_Machine
"but ebooks without ISBN numbers — which includes many self-published Kindle
books — can’t be tracked."

Many? More like "the overwhelming majority". None of the major ebook retailers
require ISBNs, and given the bizarre pricing structure ($125 for 1, $295 for
10, $1,000 for 1,000) virtually nobody other than the big traditional
publishers bothers with them.

Can you think of any other product whatsoever that retails for $125 in
quantity one and $1 in quantity 1,000?

Any survey that excludes indy ebooks is essentially worthless. You can
demonstrate this for yourself by going to one of the genre categories on
Amazon (e.g., science fiction) and taking note of how many of the Top 10, Top
50, Top 100 are indy. Hint: lots of them.

